
Apply HN: Tutorack – Find teachers and courses for everything you want to learn - udayj
We are developing an app to let you search and find tutors, institutes, online courses, videos, articles, books, etc. for anything you want to learn - from physics &amp; deep learning to dance &amp; guitar.<p>While similar services exist, they restrict users in what they can search for (only offline tutors or just online courses or just academic subjects) and are mostly listing based services where they charge tutors to list their names. We want to keep it free for the users, including people who list as a teacher, and earn through advertising, affiliate marketing.<p>We already have a working product at www.tutorack.com - however, it still needs a lot of data.<p>Ultimately, we want to create an ecosystem where its super simple for people to sign up and share their knowledge of niche areas. For eg. if you have specialized knowledge in battery technology, maybe you can sign up as a tutor and people interested in learning about this can get in touch with you. This is especially important for countries like India where affordable and accessible education is a big problem. Even with much more educational content being produced, effective discovery remains an unsolved problem.<p>Happy to answer questions and get feedback - thank you.
======
brudgers
One of the classic problems for tutoring [and other personal service]
platforms is that transactions between tutors and students move off the
platform in the economic interest of those two parties.

How might Tutorack avoid that or mitigate its effect on monetization?

~~~
udayj
We don't charge a commission or listing fees to the tutors or other resources
being listed. We are more like a search engine instead of a platform where you
transact. So, how the transaction takes place between student and teacher
doesn't really matter. Infact, this is why we can provide other more relevant
resources for learning apart from listing just teachers.

------
Ins0l3nc3
if u make it an international site i can help you with hungarian language

~~~
udayj
Thank you - really appreciate your offer for help. We do want it to be
available globally. However, right now we dont really have enough data and
resources to serve users across the globe. I'll probably ask for your help
when we do expand globally.

~~~
Ins0l3nc3
ok no worries, I offered my help because I know how hard to get the
information, especially in nowdays and also the language cos in hungary we do
not have that much free source to educate. Everything is in english language
and in hungary the ppl do not speak english would say 80% and here is an
example,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKk4CSXEwZo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKk4CSXEwZo)
this lady was the manager of the hungarian hrmc it is so embarrassing - she
asks for a interpreter when she realised she does not speaks a word

